

Wacky 'lolcat' pet pictures are web hit - charliesome
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4289442/Wacky-lolcat-pet-pictures-are-web-hit.html

======
jack-r-abbit
I fully expected this article to be one of those old time articles that people
dig up from time to time and post to have a good laugh at how "we" thought
about stuff back then. But I was surprised to find the article was just
published this morning. Where has this guy been for the past 5 years? This is
not news anymore. Is his next article going to be about the declining use of
MySpace?

